# fisher trapping



## vinny

i got my fisher tag to trap in wisconsin and i was wondering if any one had some good tip and sets i can use to catch one of these guys.


----------



## xdeano

go trap some beavers.
use the beaver meat as a bait and the beaver fat as an attractant.

Us a 220 bodygrip in a box cubby suspended about 4 to 5 feet into a tree with a nice 2-3 inch stick at a 45 degree angle to the box.

There should be some good sites out on the web to look through.

xdeano


----------



## huntinND

> go trap some beavers.
> use the beaver meat as a bait and the beaver fat as an attractant.
> 
> Us a 220 bodygrip in a box cubby suspended about 4 to 5 feet into a tree with a nice 2-3 inch stick at a 45 degree angle to the box.


and put some type of call lure on a tree above it. Look for old growth coniferous areas with a lot of red squirrells.


----------



## coyotehuntern

I use to trap Fisher when I lived in Minnesota, very cool animal. They do not travel well in deep snow. If you can find pine trees running next to a creek, you will be in the money. Light snow they will travel but in heavy snow they stay close to the pine trees. Very aggresive, some will go right in to a bucket on the ground and others seem to like the leaning pole sets. not a bad idea to run one of each at good set locations. the big males do not seem to go up the tree as fast. A good call lure for them: jar of vasoline, beaver castor and skunk essence. wire that meat down solid and bend your triggers out to almost 90 deg.. when they get to the meat and pull up on it they then fire the trap. try to suitcase them. If you just get a head catch they can spin and ruin the fur on the neck. I started using swivels on my 220's becasue of this problem. You are going to have a blast, great animal to trap.


----------



## poutpro

What is the furthest South that you have seen fisher in MN?


----------



## coyotehuntern

I was trapping the Paul Bunyan state forest So. of Hwy 200 just between Lake george and Laporte, MN


----------

